# The best thing I ever did



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

was train force to pile with my crazy dog. He may never see a hunt test in his life, he most surely will never go hunting, but we have a great way to burn off that excess energy! I just have to set a few bumpers on one end of my yard, line him up on the other end, and most of my work is done while he runs and runs. This is especially great for rainy days...just go out there long enough to drop off the bumpers and then I can send the dog from the covered patio!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

totally agree! That and chasing tennis balls makes it sooo easy for us.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love this part too - when we do field work I hold my left arm a foot or two out as my cue to come to heel. As an obedience person, I love that if I don't put that arm out he will automatically come to front. I just tested it for the first time in a very long time...3 times I held my arm out for him to come to heel, the fourth time no arm up and he brought it to front. Love a thinking dog!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I do a lot of FTP work with Rivet. He loves it!!


----------

